# My little girl



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey, im new here, im Kaytee, and I just wanted to show off a few cute pics of my 1lb, 10 week old tiny-tiny-tiny baby. Her names Paris. She was having quite some time getting into this water bottle. It was soo cute.


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

And heres some pics of her just hanging out in the car yesterday.


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

she's a cutie


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is so sweet !


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

awww thank you. i almost lost her today, she had somekinda disease... and i thought she was dead this morning, but we rushed her to vet and got her taken care of.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

1lb is very small for 10 weeks, my boy is little n he's 1lb 8 oz at 10 weeks, I dont think even Nemo was that tiny. She's a real cutie tho, where did u get her from? was it hypoglycemia


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

shes so cool


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Welcome to chi-ppl  
First of all ---------> she really cute

2,
NO TEACUPS- NO SUCH THING!
You should really know the name of the desease she had earlier!

Welcome though, I hope you stay to learn loads! :wave:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

She's precious 

But, I agree with the above poster. There's no such thing as Teacups as you will come to learn from this site if you decide to stick around. And you should know what you're chi had. I mean, what if she gets it again and you can't tell a doctor what she had because you "didn't know".


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Awwwww what a little sweetheart!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

She is a wee cutie pie!


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

Yea I have heard all the "no such thing as a teacup" stuff, but that is whatevery one calls her, and I dont know what else to call her other then....tiny-tiny-tiny... 

Anyways the medical problems she had today was cochsedia.....i guess that is how it is spelled. I dont know but when i got her out of her crate this morning i thought she was dead, but it turned out her temp was 95, she was dehydrated, and basically in a little coma, they said she woudlnt have made it probably another few min, if i wouldnt have woke up then and found her. Anyway she was there alll day and a few hundred dollars, two i.v's, a heating pad and some shots later she came out of it and is okay, she just has to take medicine.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

my little boy Nemo was always called a teacup by people he was extremly small and sadly he was killed at 15 weeks in a freak accident, I used to say he was a coke can chi cos thats how big he was lol  with tiny ones you really need to be on your guard at all times, I'm happy ur little girl is ok. You're better off informing people that she's a tiny chi cos the term teacup is only used by puppy farmers to market badly bred puppys. Welcome to the board and I hope you find it an informative stay


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

thats precicley what you call her...
"no shes not a teacup cause theres no such thing realy, shes just very small..."

she is adorable though, make sure to not only keep her meds up but keep an eye on her for hypoglycemia...being so small she might have a few attacks...
welcome...


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

yea, it was weird, and the vet said she probably picked up the virus from the park from another dogs poo, and it just hit her really hard because shes soooo small. 

On that note, is it a bad thing that she is so small? I mean other then the obvious low blood sugar and such...

by the way, if you dont mind me asking, what happened to Nemo?


----------



## ArtisticImagination (Aug 31, 2005)

The teacup word just annoys me. No offense. I had a lady ask me one day at the pet supply store if Preslee was a teacup. At the time I also had my friends maltese with me along with my cairn/crested mix, Memphis. I was in a really crappy mood so I said yes, sarcasticly. Then added as I pointed to the maltese, "Shes a mug, and hes a teapot" as I then pointed to Memphis. the lady just looked confused and walked away.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

hey shes adorable !!

got one question why would the vet think she got it in the park have you had her there cause 1 shes too small and 2 she prob dont have all her shots


----------



## *Tanya* (Aug 29, 2005)

She's so cute! :wink:


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

2pups622 said:


> hey shes adorable !!
> 
> got one question why would the vet think she got it in the park have you had her there cause 1 shes too small and 2 she prob dont have all her shots


she has had two sets of shots, and the first time she was at that vet she didnt have the problem, and the way the virus is gotten is through poo, so he thinks that she stepped on someones poo and licked her paws...? I mean I dont think theres a way to know how she got it EXACTLY. It was just his guess.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

IWannaBeParis said:


> yea, it was weird, and the vet said she probably picked up the virus from the park from another dogs poo, and it just hit her really hard because shes soooo small.
> 
> On that note, is it a bad thing that she is so small? I mean other then the obvious low blood sugar and such...
> 
> by the way, if you dont mind me asking, what happened to Nemo?


Nemo died when another dog jumped on him and hit his soft spot he had a brain hemorrhage and died on the spot I was tramatised for months , small pups can die from anything I've heard of them falling of sofas and hitting heads even stairs can be a death trap to a tiny one. Thats why I'm so overprotective of Stitch and he isnt as small he isnt big tho either lol. Any virus's, feeding problems, accidents, knocks etc will hit a small pup a lot harder due to them being more delicate. I tend to view Stitch as more of a baby and less of a dog now mainly due to what happened with Nemo.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

ArtisticImagination said:


> The teacup word just annoys me. No offense. I had a lady ask me one day at the pet supply store if Preslee was a teacup. At the time I also had my friends maltese with me along with my cairn/crested mix, Memphis. I was in a really crappy mood so I said yes, sarcasticly. Then added as I pointed to the maltese, "Shes a mug, and hes a teapot" as I then pointed to Memphis. the lady just looked confused and walked away.



LMAO thats brilliant I must remember to use that one  I had someone ask me if Stitch was a fox cub earlier lmao it cracked me up, btw why do I sense you're an Elvis fan


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

nemochi said:


> IWannaBeParis said:
> 
> 
> > yea, it was weird, and the vet said she probably picked up the virus from the park from another dogs poo, and it just hit her really hard because shes soooo small.
> ...


aww im sorry, yea she has a visible soft spot because shes light in coloring, and i get sooo pariniod about her, because i dont want her touching anything or anyone holding her but me, i dont like people walking around her, i totally freak out about her.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Nemo was just under 1 1/2 lbs at 15 weeks, Just be very carefull with her due to her size she will always be on the delicate side, but then again you never know how big they're gonna grow lol some tiny pups still end up a good healthy 3 1/2- 4 lbs


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

ohhh, all of this talk is making me nervous about getting a small dog???

Obviously I am going to get one and want to get one still, I just had a little mini moment of panic here thinking of all the scary things that can happen. UGh. LOL. I think I need some reassurance


----------



## ArtisticImagination (Aug 31, 2005)

nemochi said:


> LMAO thats brilliant I must remember to use that one  I had someone ask me if Stitch was a fox cub earlier lmao it cracked me up, btw why do I sense you're an Elvis fan


Im actually not an elvis fan. ALot of people ask that because of the names of my dogs. But Im not. LOL Just happened that way.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

ok here goes my 2 cents......


coccidea is NOT a disease. it is a parasite. the only way to get it is from other dog's feces. if you took a fecal sample with you the first time you went to the vet and your pup didn't have it then well the chance is you are taking your unvaccinated and unprotected puppy out and putting her in harms way. REVOLUTION helps with external as well as internal parasites. even still if the pup is on it you have to WAIT til the 3rd set of vaccinations and especially the rabies vaccine. That said, if the vet's never screened a fecal sample then they don't know if your pup had coccidea, and if they didn't do it this time then they can't be sure that coccidea is what the problem is. if your not taking your baby out then most likely she had coccidea from the breeders.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*tiny tiny tiny baby*

Everyone asks me if Yoshi is a Teacup, thats the first word out of everybodies mouth when I go out. I thought about putting a sign around his neck saying No! I am not a teacup and there is no such thing :lol: :wave:


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

She is very cute and IS tiny tiny tiny too! Take good care of her. These puppies are so fragile! I am very nervous about recieving mine...

People always ask me if my Amber is a teacup :roll: And people say "What does she weigh? like 2 lbs" Amber weighs in at 3.2. 

Hey we should make little shirts for our doggies that say "I am NOT a teacup!" or something more clever!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

my friend just lost her puppy from that parasite  

your baby is cute, i hope she will be ok from now on , little ones are so fragile ....i almost lost vienna from hypoglycemia and she has a very big open fontanel (even now at 7 months) :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> my friend just lost her puppy from that parasite
> 
> your baby is cute, i hope she will be ok from now on , little ones are so fragile ....i almost lost vienna from hypoglycemia and she has a very big open fontanel (even now at 7 months) :wave:
> 
> kisses nat


Roxy's fontanel is HUGE, it scares me because i can feel it even on the sides of her head! Is there anything that can be done or is it just something that we have to be extra careful about?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

its just something you have to be especially carefull about. dont let other dogs around the head if possible, always supervise ANY play and carry the dog up and down stairs, and get a ramp for beds and sofas if the dogs allowed, never let them jump off or try and jump up, with the soft spot even a soft bump can kill them.

tiny pups just take a little extra tlc, because being so tiny their bones are usually a slight bit more fragile, so try not to have any jumping going on, hypoglycemia is the biggest problem with tiny dogs in general ive seen 4-6lb chis have hypoglycemic fits, the smaller the dog however the more likely, keep nutrical, or some packets of sugar (or honey) on you at ALL times!

the coccidia is as was said a parasite, the vet should have done a fecal sample on the first visit.
a young puppy should NEVER be allowed on the ground where any unknonw dogs have been (even your own yard) wild dogs, and unvaccinated dogs are everywhere, and your pupy is suseptable to it untill after the 3rd set of shots, your dog should NOT be on the ground outside your home untill after this 3rd set.
(housebreaking is a different matter so long as its in and out, supervised closley and not even remotley close to anyother dogs bathroom area...) as much as its nice to take your new puppy out and 'show it off' please refrain from doing so untill after the 3rd set...especially with tiy puppies, theres not only coccidia but parvo, kennel cough, worms, and a myriad of other things your puppy could pick up, and even big dogs have trouble fighting these siknesses, tiny ones dont stand much chance.

its tough having a tiny baby (anything under 10lbs is tiny to me)
ive had people say to me, aww thats a tiny dog, musnt take much work to look after...
to which i reply, it takes more work to look after her than it does the spaniel or any larger breed, shes MUCH more reliant on me than a larger dog would be...

have fun with your baby, but remeber her as such...its like haveing the delicate nature of a baby and the playfull mischevious and attitude of a toddler all rolled into one for all its life...


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

ilovekeiki said:


> xx-nathalie-xx said:
> 
> 
> > my friend just lost her puppy from that parasite
> ...



i guess it's something we have to be careful with for the rest of their lives :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

she is really cute  i like the second pic , looks like shes winking! :wink:


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

Thank alll you guys so much for all this information, being a new tiny dog owner im a little freaked out by it all. She is in the hospital yet again because she almost died again this morning, however she is doin better. I have had smaller dogs before but like jack russells, which was VERY different. so im new to this whole thing, so i really apreciate it all <3


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

My Teddy had a huge open "Molera" untill he was 12months old, then it gradually began to close up. He is almost three years old and it is completely closed :shock: His head is as hard as a rock!  By the way, he only weighed 2pounds at 4months of age, and his now a healthy 6pounds! :shock:  (so much for the teacup myth)


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

is that the real name for a soft spot?


----------

